# Tough glass Server to use with Aeropress ?



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

Any toughened glass servers around?

Brewista glass server withstood pressure of aeropress extraction,

but was otherwise easily chipped & cracked. Thanks for any suggestions !


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

does it need to be glass?

https://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/porcelain-measuring-jug-500ml

...best with a little preheat.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have this super thick cocktail mixing glass that I use. It keeps heat for hours and I once dropped it and chipped a floorstone.


----------



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Doesn't need to be glass


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

If you're pressing so hard that you're breaking glass, that seems wrong?. Just put your weight over it and let gravity do the work. You also don't need to press it down all the way. You can stop slightly above the coffee bed..


----------



## monkeyboyo (Jul 6, 2012)

the_partisan said:


> If you're pressing so hard that you're breaking glass, that seems wrong?


I'm not;

"glass server withstood pressure of aeropress extraction, but was otherwise easily chipped & cracked"


----------

